# Cycling Memes



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Post 'em up


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

And a bonus meme:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Did I tell you about the blond I met a few weeks ago?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol
Great thread, missed it somehow.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol
That is real and funny as...


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

^That's the wurst one yet.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Some will get it.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

think we've all seen this one.....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Good thread idea, *1spd*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sexy Fashion Santa


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Sexy Fashion Santa
> 
> View attachment 1301105


I see he has a "package".


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Stationary bike indeed


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## waynewhite (Jan 24, 2020)

the one ring said:


> View attachment 1297575


But where is bike
.
.
.
.

.

.


----------



## distortion10 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distortion10 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> ..


too true


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Very true.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Kinda not really "cycling", but these ones mocking the Peleton ad campaign are great...
https://www.boredpanda.com/twitter-peloton-bike-ads-memes


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

In the era of the Covid lockdown, now is a perfect time to share some funny stuff online with people you've never met.

There are a ton of these things out there, lots of opportunity for humor. Post 'em up!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Wby cant I see any of these in the tapathetalk app?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott O said:


> Wby cant I see any of these in the tapathetalk app?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Clear cache for the app. Now I'm not getting any notifications.


----------



## Ian Limburg (Oct 27, 2020)

Post your favorite funny MTB Memes!
I'll start us off...


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

No words needed.


----------



## Ian Limburg (Oct 27, 2020)

Good one


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

theMeat said:


> View attachment 1911654


my back started hurting in a winded kind of way when i saw this pic. lol


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Never go full scorpion…


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Stolen from a similar thread


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cycling Memes


Post 'em up




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ian Limburg (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## robomatic (Mar 27, 2017)

Ian Limburg said:


> View attachment 1911715


The full scorpion pic would be better than the pedal


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Only one thread of this variety is needed. ;-)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Klurejr said:


> Only one thread of this variety is needed. ;-)


I was looking for this older thread yesterday to bump but I couldn't find it, thanks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ian Limburg (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## cmart (Feb 22, 2017)

OC


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah Buddy!!









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mmm...









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## freerideshredder (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone else following "Pinkish Bike" on Instagram? Have had several good laughs from them over the past couple of weeks, I think it used to be called them "Broken Yeti Tribe" and was specifically trolling Yeti but since the Tribe is no more I guess they've rebranded and are now taking the piss out of everyone, though still with a heavy focus on Colorado brands...








Strava Pros Only (@pinkishbike) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 393 Following, 151 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Strava Pros Only (@pinkishbike)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

David R said:


> Anyone else following "Pinkish Bike" on Instagram? Have had several good laughs from them over the past couple of weeks, I think it used to be called them "Broken Yeti Tribe" and was specifically trolling Yeti but since the Tribe is no more I guess they've rebranded and are now taking the piss out of everyone, though still with a heavy focus on Colorado brands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stolen shamelessly from PinkishBike. I am a Scott Genius owner


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

David R said:


> Anyone else following "Pinkish Bike" on Instagram? Have had several good laughs from them over the past couple of weeks, I think it used to be called them "Broken Yeti Tribe" and was specifically trolling Yeti but since the Tribe is no more I guess they've rebranded and are now taking the piss out of everyone, though still with a heavy focus on Colorado brands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some solid Druid slams in there, including this one:










And this one:










That site is hilarious.


----------



## GodGearsandGreatOutdoors (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Purulento (Aug 27, 2009)

Infinite resistance trainer


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You’s peoples have issues.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You’s peoples have issues.


Hey I don't write them, just passing along stuff people might find humorous.

And yes, I have issues, don't we all?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday
This one never grows old


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This was ✅ helpful.

😊


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1993100


What! The pansy rich kid?

On to his next “parents” big adventure in a heartbeat.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## wintyfresh (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## wintyfresh (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Grabbed from another thread


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh cross racing...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Accident added the 3rd , but it’s cool


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594418377426026497


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594418377426026497


but hang on, l reckon he lived


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cmg said:


> but hang on, l reckon he lived


Again! You got this man!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually ride a SJ EVO


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

http://imgur.com/MJ6dnpp


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603699464660738049


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ericz (Oct 25, 2010)

A little OC


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------

